# Do you remember HAPPY DAYS?? Relive them reading QUIT SCHOOL!



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

*QUIT SCHOOL! Eight Humorous Short Stories*

[size=14pt]Do you remember HAPPY DAYS?? REVISIT those memories....or experience them for the first time.... 

In eight dramatically different stories.... action/adventure, mystery, first love, the supernatural, hunting, horse racing, baseball, and a wake!!...Bennett takes you on a roller coaster ride of emotion.

These eight stories, both tough and tender, will remind you of the 1950's and the moments in your own life that revealed those enduring lessons you learned OUTSIDE the classroom.

[size=15pt]_"Similar in style to John Steinbeck...leaves you__ SMILING!!" S Harrold__

"Impressive power...a blend of the humorous and sentimental..." 
~Kirkus Reviews

"The eight tales in 'Quit School' are a delightful read that charm and intrigue. Adults and children will equally enjoy John White's experiences and find, by the end of the last one, that they wish for more."~ Ben Sharpton, 7 Sanctuaries

"These stories will make you laugh and cry. The characters and truths revealed will live in you long after you close that last page. Masterful prose that will resonate with readers of all ages."~Ccd_


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

QUIT SCHOOL! Eight Humorous Short Stories .....is being offered FREE on SMASHWORDS this week for MOTHER'S DAY!!

COUPON CODE    NW56Y

ENJOY!!!


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

*FREE ON AMAZON.......MAY 23rd!!!*


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks, Diana.....I really appreciate the encouragement!!!  Hope you find QUIT SCHOOL! to your liking!! I will check your work out as well! 
Best of luck to you!
Frank


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

_[size=17pt]NEW DESCRIPTION!_


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

Eight stories ...all different!!


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

Life lessons delivered humor .....


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

8 VERY Different Stories...told with HUMOR and HEART!


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

What is the hidden message behind each story?


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

Stories with various themes from the 1950's.


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

Which story will be your favorite??


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

QUICK READS FOR ALL AGES!


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

8 very different stories..... filled with adventure and unforgettable relationships!!!


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

Designed to appeal those of us who like a "quick read"..... finishing a story in one sitting......


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

Stories that will make you smile, think and FEEL FOOD.!!


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

8 Varietal Stories.....


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

Eight short stories that take you on a roller coaster ride of emotion......but will leave you smiling in the end!!


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

Stories that will inspire and charm you with their wisdom....both tough and tender.


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

Eight short stories ...one for each member of the family!!


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

Collection of stories......humorous, touching, devastating, hopeful....thought provoking!


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

8 short stories filled with adventure.


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

8 very different short stories about growing up in the 1950's.


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

8 Stories that are fun and thought provoking...


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

Stories that will make you think.


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

There is a a story in this collection for every person in your family........


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

Eight stories about growing up in the 1950's.


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

Eight stories that blend humor and everyday wisdom into colorful, thought-provoking adventures.


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

Revisit HAPPY DAYS!!! READ "QUIT SCHOOL!"


----------



## Francis Bennett (Jan 29, 2013)

Stories about growing up in the 1950's.


----------

